# autocruise stardeam MES control panel



## wiggy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I would like to get in contact with someone who has a MES control and fuse box with touch screen display to find out if you have any problems and how it works
My display does not show the second battery satus ot charge status, I am now on the 3rd unit in four months

Nick


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Electrics problem on Autocruise Stardream*

Can you tell us the model year of your Stardream with MES elec probs?


----------



## wiggy1 (Jul 2, 2009)

It is a 2008 model

nick


----------

